# Moving a Verizon iPhone 4S to Telus (Koodo) Network (n00bie help)



## alebowgm (May 8, 2007)

A friend of mine just moved back from the USA to Canada and wound up getting an iPhone 5S from Rogers. So, for the cost of a dinner out, I am going to make the jump from my Blackberry 9810 to his iPhone 4S (running OS 5.1). Now of course becomes the question of, how do I convert this phone to enable the quad-band UMTS/HSDPA/HSUPA and turn off the CDMA and unlock the phone so I can use it on the Telus (Koodo) network. 

Then the second question becomes, how do I enable Outlook to sync with the iPhone, so my contacts and calender "see" each other. I don't have nor want to use a "cloud" based way of doing this. 

Any help for a n00bie would be good. And just to clarify. I don't want a jailbreak or free aps or any of that nonsense.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

You cannot "turn off" CDMA network if the phone was made for CDMA. It doesn't even have a sim card slot.


----------



## alebowgm (May 8, 2007)

The 4S has a SIM card slot. I took it out last night and saw the Verizon SIM card. I believe, correct me if I am wrong, its a Combined GSM/CDMA antenna and is basically a WORLD phone.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Having him contact Verizon to unlock it would be the best option.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

alebowgm said:


> The 4S has a SIM card slot. I took it out last night and saw the Verizon SIM card. I believe, correct me if I am wrong, its a Combined GSM/CDMA antenna and is basically a WORLD phone.


Technically yes, but it doesn't support the same frequencies as a real GSM phone.


----------



## alebowgm (May 8, 2007)

He shut down his account, so unlikely Verizon will do it now ???


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

alebowgm said:


> The 4S has a SIM card slot. I took it out last night and saw the Verizon SIM card. I believe, correct me if I am wrong, its a Combined GSM/CDMA antenna and is basically a WORLD phone.


Really? I've got a verizon one here and it's simless. Perhaps it was an iphone 4 and not a 4S. weird!


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

The iPhone 4S was the first iphone that supported GSM and CDMA bands. I believe they were the same models too. The only way to get an iPhone 4S activated on a CDMA network was to buy it directly from them.

First off I would stick in a SIM card to see what happens. Verizon iPhones could be unlocked for traveling purposes if requested so it may actually work. If not contact verizon to see what unlocking options are and go from there.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd also suggest just trying a sim in in it. From what I remember CDMA iPhone's come GSM sim card unlocked for travelling purposes.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

Paul82 said:


> I'd also suggest just trying a sim in in it. From what I remember CDMA iPhone's come GSM sim card unlocked for travelling purposes.


From what I've heard is the phone is only locked to US carriers and can be use elsewhere without having to be unlocked!


----------



## alebowgm (May 8, 2007)

Ok, so here is the deal at the end of the day...

iPhone 4s on Verizon works on both CDMA and GSM/HPSA. No LTE support (not that I thought it did). If you pay $100+ to Verizon you can get the phone unlocked, but the unlock will only work on non-USA providers, so this would be fine for Koodo (or any other provider) in Canada. Remember that Koodo only has an HPSA (3G) network. Only Rogers (Fido) runs a GSM (2G) network. 

The alternative is, via Pacific Mall or Kijiji to obtain a GEVEY CDMA card (they are marked as working for iOS 6 but also work on iOS 5 and iOS 7), jailbreak the device, install FuriousMOD for CDMA (which is marked as only working for iOS 5.1 but works on iOS6 and iOS7.0x). Gevey card runs about $30 or so. Make sure you get the CDMA and not the GSM version of the Gevey. A lot of people I spoke to when hunting this down said you can't use it on this phone because they didn't know a CDMA version for the 4s exists. If you aren't comfortable with doing the jailbreak yourself, that also costs $30. Make sure you get the white reset SIM card, the guys at Pacific Mall will try to not give it to you and you may need this in the future (I learned this the hard way when I wanted to go from iOS 5 to iOS 7)

I have the device working now with the Gevey CDMA card on latest iOS 7.04 update and jailbreak. Recurring problems I ran into using this method were (1) MMS/Hot Spot setting kept reverting to Vodaphone (which is the base Gevey uses). Solution was to install "Tether ME" from Cydia and then input Koodo information. This allows for the override by disabling some checking mechanism. (2) Voicemail icon on phone dials Vodaphone and not Koodo. I found a Voicemail Icon remover for iOS7 which hides it from the Phone APP. Then I just added my own phone number to my favourites and that works. When a new voicemail comes in, the phone still notifies me of this properly with the red dot on the phone icon. Not ideal but works fine for my means. Outside of that, it is pretty much clear sailings.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

Nice job! 
Congrats.


----------

